# Asheville to Knoxville?



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know the best road bike route from Asheville to Knoxville??


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

jollyjoe76 said:


> Does anyone know the best road bike route from Asheville to Knoxville??


Sorry, can't be of help, but WOW that would be an awesome ride! Two days I assume? I went to school in Knox, and the ride from there to Asheville would be quite tedious and beautiful.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

It depends on what you mean by "best" (e.g., distance, traffic, road type)? 

There aren't many roads that go through the mountains.


----------



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

Im thinking 209 to hot springs. 70 W to Newport. then 93 north towards asheville hwy in to knoxville. Not too excited about 70. Im really tring to avoid 4 lane even if it costs me some miles.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

*70w*

I'm going from memory - but I think 70W from Hot Springs to Newport is mostly 2 lanes along the French Broad River. Basically - take the Madison County back roads north of Asheville to 63, climb Doggett, and get to 209. Then cruise to Hot Springs > Newport. Newport to Knoxville is the part I don't know about.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

*one leg*

After Newport, from 92, take 139 Douglas Dam Rd instead of Asheville Hwy. That'll put you closer to town on Asheville Hwy and is a much nicer leg. Probably replaces 20 sucky miles w/ 25 very nice miles. Depending where in Knoxville you're going, you may not have to get on Asheville Hwy. Asheville Hwy isn't great, and there's a bit of 4 lane (divided) east of town.


----------

